# Replying with gifs and images



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2013)

Yes GBAtemp you are annoying me once again! 

This is a reminder to everyone that GBAtemp is not an imageboard it is a discussion forum. There has been an increasing trend that I have been moderating more and more lately of people only replying to posts with an image or a gif. This is not acceptable posting, especially when most of the instances of this tend to be stupid, off topic or flamey and add nothing of value to the thread they are posted in.

So remember, having the entirety of your post consist of an image or gif will result in your post being deleted and may also result in a warn!  

Thanks.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 14, 2013)

> an image or a gif


Sort of redundant...


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 14, 2013)

but, cant an image say more than 1000 words? thats more than most users need to get their message count to 1000...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

does this count in the eof?


----------



## rizzod (May 14, 2013)

This ruling is stupid. That's all I got to say about that in plain text. If this place is going to become as strict as Nintendo's Miiverse then screw that.

EDIT: Oh and I will be PM'íng all the Admins about this post and matter being a complete joke.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> but, cant an image say more than 1000 words? thats more than most users need to get their message count to 1000...


No it can not.


nukeboy95 said:


> does this count in the eof?


No it doesn't, you can spam that up as much as you like.


rizzod said:


> This ruling is stupid. That's all I got to say about that in plain text. If this place is going to become as strict as Nintendo's Miiverse then screw that.


 
This is not a new ruling, this is an actual preexisting rule that has been part of the forums rules for years. I am reminding everyone about it in this thread seeing as of late people have been ignoring the rule.



rizzod said:


> EDIT: Oh and I will be PM'íng all the Admins about this post and matter being a complete joke.


Firstly I am an admin, and you can PM whoever you like, posting just images or gifs has never been acceptable here and has been against the rules for years like I already said.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> This is not a new ruling, this is an actual preexisting rule that has been part of the forums rules for years. I am reminding everyone about it in this thread seeing as of late people have been ignoring the rule.


at first i did not believe you so i look at the rules and yup its there "under General Forum Decency" rule 5
and are you gonna start enforcing the "meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion" rule?


----------



## rizzod (May 14, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> tl;dc


 
Whatever, as long as this place doesn't become a wasteland of YOU CANT DO THAT! ... that's what it seems like it's becoming as of late. There's restoring order, then there's OMG DONT POST IMAGES HERE!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 14, 2013)

So what about "Don't feed the trolls" kind of pictures?


----------



## Depravo (May 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> and are you gonna start enforcing the "meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion" rule?


We already do. That's why posts get deleted for being pointless or off-topic.


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

Can we also enact a parameter that instabans anyone who posts "I beg you don't cry ;O; "


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2013)

Oh my god! Thank you p1ngy! My thread with the EA exec thing-a, soulx and some other people were ruining it!


----------



## gifi4 (May 14, 2013)

I've never fully understood why this rule exists.
Look at it this way: The rule essentially states that you can not post a picture, even if it is beneficial to another member, unless you also add some text to your post.
Granted, members tend to just add images when there is no need for it.

I believe that as long as the picture benefits another forum member, there doesn't need to be text in the post. However, if the image doesn't directly benefit anyone, then it should also be accompianed by some text.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

I was going to post nothing but a gif here - probably some shitty 2 frame, Tumblr-like animation from something like Sex in the City - just to be a little pissant, but then I thought better of it.

I'm growing up, you guys, honest.


----------



## Issac (May 14, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> I've never fully understood why this rule exists.
> Look at it this way: The rule essentially states that you can not post a picture, even if it is beneficial to another member, unless you also add some text to your post.
> Granted, members tend to just add images when there is no need for it.
> 
> I believe that as long as the picture benefits another forum member, there doesn't need to be text in the post. However, if the image doesn't directly benefit anyone, then it should also be accompianed by some text.


 
The moderators aren't robots. If it fits the context of the topic to just post a picture.... then that'd be fine!

Geez, I don't understand the hate towards this rule. It's basically "no one-word posts" expanded to include useless pictures. I fully agree with this!


----------



## gifi4 (May 14, 2013)

Issac said:


> The moderators aren't robots. If it fits the context of the topic to just post a picture.... then that'd be fine!
> 
> Geez, I don't understand the hate towards this rule. It's basically "no one-word posts" expanded to include useless pictures. I fully agree with this!


My final line pretty much sums up your response.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> *snip*


 
Dude, "gif" is in your name. Of course you're biased.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2013)

Issac said:


> The moderators aren't robots. If it fits the context of the topic to just post a picture.... then that'd be fine!
> 
> Geez, I don't understand the hate towards this rule. It's basically "no one-word posts" expanded to include useless pictures. I fully agree with this!


 
Yep exactly, we can tell what is a useful post and what is trash.

I think the hate displayed justifies my creation of this topic completely. It proves that people have actually forgotten that we had this rule in the first place, which was implemented originally to maintain a good standard of forum discussion.

I have lost count of the number of "dis gonna be gud" "abandon thread" and Abe Simpson walking in and out of a door gifs I have deleted and I don't get why people keep using them. It just makes you look like a retarded 12 year old.


----------



## Issac (May 14, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> My final line pretty much sums up your response.


 
Oh, I read your final line as a "I don't like this rule, I think it should be allowed if it fits" comment, Sorry.



p1ngpong said:


> I have lost count of the number of "dis gonna be gud" "abandon thread" and Abe Simpson walking in and out of a door gifs I have deleted


 
Don't forget the MJ eating popcorn one *sighs*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 14, 2013)

So you're basically asking everyone to stop _"prowlering"_. I see no issue.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2013)

Yes GBAtemp you are annoying me once again! 

This is a reminder to everyone that GBAtemp is not an imageboard it is a discussion forum. There has been an increasing trend that I have been moderating more and more lately of people only replying to posts with an image or a gif. This is not acceptable posting, especially when most of the instances of this tend to be stupid, off topic or flamey and add nothing of value to the thread they are posted in.

So remember, having the entirety of your post consist of an image or gif will result in your post being deleted and may also result in a warn!  

Thanks.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2013)

Incredibly defiant Black-Ice expected to post gif.

Black-Ice defies common stereotype of his behaviour.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

soo why is this not on the front page?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Yep exactly, we can tell what is a useful post and what is trash.
> 
> I think the hate displayed justifies my creation of this topic completely. It proves that people have actually forgotten that we had this rule in the first place, which was implemented originally to maintain a good standard of forum discussion.
> 
> I have lost count of the number of "dis gonna be gud" "abandon thread" and Abe Simpson walking in and out of a door gifs I have deleted and I don't get why people keep using them. *It just makes you look like a retarded 12 year old.*








couldn't resist, don't ban me p1ngpong


----------



## Walker D (May 14, 2013)

^ see? ..that kind of joke is not spam trash ...actually, little jokes like that keep a thread alive in my opinion ...a bit of joy is always good for a pleasant and constructive discussion ...not the crazy trolling and spamming obviously, but that wouldn't be the case in soulx's post, even if it had only the gif. It's still related to the content of the topic ( that's why it has a funny side to it at all).


What I want to say is ...when a post express creativity (even if only using a gif) It's joyful ...it inspire people ...and it helps to keep a conversation healthy/less stressful

(and if people think this kind of thing is completely irrelevant, I recommend watching, for example, John Cleese _video_ about Creativity and the importance of humor for solving problems)


...and again ..I'm against crazy trolling and spamming, but that's not related to what I'm pointing here..


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2013)

What about a few lines of text relevant to the thread and an image that's also relevant to it?


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 14, 2013)

At least it's better than the "Herp derp is this spam" and "I reported this thread cos it'z spam" replies on spambot threads.

On topic though, I do agree that it gets annoying when more than half the replies are "dis gun be good" and the like :\


----------



## Devin (May 14, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> What about a few lines of text relevant to the thread and an image that's also relevant to it?


 
Gr, I hate that in the WTS forum. Someone posts something irrelevant and think they can clean up by asking the seller something relevant about the sale.

I'd think if there was a spoiler hiding the image so it doesn't span 30 pages then that'd be fine I'd assume. Unless this thread is about killing laughter.


----------



## mechadylan (May 14, 2013)

What about animated emoticons?!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2013)

To be fair, he did make a sentence before he posted it. And they are his rules after all


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Yes GBAtemp you are annoying me once again!
> 
> This is a reminder to everyone that GBAtemp is not an imageboard it is a discussion forum. There has been an increasing trend that I have been moderating more and more lately of people only replying to posts with an image or a gif. This is not acceptable posting, especially when most of the instances of this tend to be stupid, off topic or flamey and add nothing of value to the thread they are posted in.
> 
> ...


 
*S*tupid
*P*ointless
*A*nnoying
*M*essage



rizzod said:


> This ruling is stupid. That's all I got to say about that in plain text. If this place is going to become as strict as Nintendo's Miiverse then screw that.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and I will be PM'íng all the Admins about this post and matter being a complete joke.


 
All you post is retarded pictures anyways thinking you're being funny and clever. That's the only reason why you hate it.


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 19, 2014)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Spider-six-sense.
This post.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 14, 2015)

oh cmon everyone is doing this now it's the new trend!


----------



## smilodon (Jul 14, 2015)

R4Liam said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.



But a dumb picture is worth a thousand dumb words.

And I don't think we want this place to be filled with that, don't we?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 14, 2015)

robingilh said:


> But a dumb picture is worth a thousand dumb words.
> 
> And I don't think we want this place to be filled with that, don't we?


We want


----------



## eddiecharette (Mar 28, 2017)

absolutely agree to what say, being a responsible member demands much more than just adding image sand gifs.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

Meme spammers should be dealt with harsher.
It's incredibly annoying and 9/10 times it provokes a flame war.

Not only is it incredibly dumb, it's also against what GBAtemp is.
GBAtemp is a forum, not an imageboard.

The same goes for one word posts.
Even if the simple answer is yes or no, try to elaborate the post instead of posting yes or no, nobody learns from that.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Meh I'll follow the rule but I think it's lame, Sometimes Willy Wonka is simply the appropriate answer to bullshit.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 2, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Sometimes Willy Wonka is simply the appropriate answer to bullshit.


Appropriate answer to bullshit is report post, or ignore it.
if you find the bullshit post worth your time replying, losing your time finding a picture and polluting the forum even more, then are you sure you feel like it's bullshit? seems to me like you feel it's funny and ought to participate.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 2, 2017)

Cyan said:


> Appropriate answer to bullshit is report post, or ignore it.
> if you find the bullshit post worth your time replying, losing your time finding a picture and polluting the forum even more, then are you sure you feel like it's bullshit? seems to me like you feel it's funny and ought to participate.



I don't think I've ever reported anything, the only time I would if it was a scam/spam or gore or something really extreme. I don't take internet forums that seriously, if it's stupid shit the best way to contribute is try to get a laugh out of someone. Trying to make someone smile in the face of painful ignorance is never a negative act.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2013)

Yes GBAtemp you are annoying me once again! 

This is a reminder to everyone that GBAtemp is not an imageboard it is a discussion forum. There has been an increasing trend that I have been moderating more and more lately of people only replying to posts with an image or a gif. This is not acceptable posting, especially when most of the instances of this tend to be stupid, off topic or flamey and add nothing of value to the thread they are posted in.

So remember, having the entirety of your post consist of an image or gif will result in your post being deleted and may also result in a warn!  

Thanks.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 3, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I don't think I've ever reported anything, the only time I would if it was a scam/spam or gore or something really extreme. I don't take internet forums that seriously, if it's stupid shit the best way to contribute is try to get a laugh out of someone. Trying to make someone smile in the face of painful ignorance is never a negative act.



The problem with these meme spammers is is that they clutter up a perfectly good thread very quickly.
It becomes annoying to read and people are baited quickly into responding to them.
Especially when some fool posts a meme saying "you don't say" with some dumb reaction image plastered over it.
This quickly derails the thread and turns it into a flamewar, which is completely the opposite of what you're trying to achieve.
Especially if it's in a thread which discusses the dumping of say Switch keys.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 5, 2017)

Does this count for Blogpost comments? It's not uncommon to see blogpost comments with only reaction gif/youtube videos.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 5, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Does this count for Blogpost comments? It's not uncommon to see blogpost comments with only reaction gif/youtube videos.


Blogs are different, postcount doesn't raise there. Posting a may-may is fine every now and then, but if you see an user doing it regularly and not adding anything to the discussion at hand, feel free to report him/her.


----------



## ThomasTrig (Apr 12, 2017)

I respect the admin's decision but even at work we like reply with images, gif, memes. It's just how the kids do things these days. It's fun. Hopefully you'll reconsider in the future. Thx!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2017)

ThomasTrig said:


> I respect the admin's decision but even at work we like reply with images, gif, memes. It's just how the kids do things these days. It's fun. Hopefully you'll reconsider in the future. Thx!



This is a forum and not an imageboard.
As has been said previously, memes clutter up the thread enormously and contribute nothing to the discussion at hand other then dumb attempts at flaming.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 12, 2017)

ThomasTrig said:


> It's just how the kids do things these days.


Not on this site.



ThomasTrig said:


> It's fun.


It isn't.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 16, 2017)

i agree with this, up to a point. i think it is pretty annoying when people spam unrelated images (outside of the eof of course) but related images with no text are just fine in my opinion. i know that it's annoying to the staff to delete unrelated images but essentially banning all images unless you have some relevant text is a little overkill...


----------



## Cyan (Oct 16, 2017)

why spend time to find a picture with the text you want to say, instead of .. just write it yourself ?
it's a forum, where users post and exchange their opinion using words.
posting a picture of the word is just strange.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 16, 2017)

Cyan said:


> why spend time to find a picture with the text you want to say, instead of .. just write it yourself ?
> it's a forum, where users post and exchange their opinion using words.
> posting a picture of the word is just strange.



Fair point. But what are the rules on posting words with a gif?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 16, 2017)

Cyan said:


> why spend time to find a picture with the text you want to say, instead of .. just write it yourself ?
> it's a forum, where users post and exchange their opinion using words.
> posting a picture of the word is just strange.


that's a good question... because it's more fun i guess?


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a question...Does posting one of those "Let me google that for you" links also count as against the rules then (since it could be considered as not really contributing to the thread)?

Edit: Actually never mind...Just did a search and noticed one of the threads where I used lmgtfy was gone...Going to assume that it's not allowed then...Sorry about that.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 16, 2017)

hiroakihsu said:


> I have a question...Does posting one of those "Let me google that for you" links also count as against the rules then?


you mean like lmgtfy?


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 16, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> you mean like lmgtfy?



Yes...and since I don't want to make this a one-word post, I'll just say that while I can understand the mods' stance on this, I think it really comes down to a balance between order and freedom of speech.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 16, 2017)

hiroakihsu said:


> Yes...and since I don't want to make this a one-word post, I'll just say that while I can understand the mods' stance on this, I think it really comes down to a balance between order and freedom of speech.


yep, i agree with this fully


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 17, 2017)

This thread is in need of an image of a newspaper with the headline "OLD MAN YELLS AT CLOUD".


----------



## Caserty (Mar 14, 2018)

Disappointed, the new members are not allowed to send pictures.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2018)

Caserty said:


> Disappointed, the new members are not allowed to send pictures.



It's done to prevent spam.
Be glad posts for newbies aren't under mod approval.

Just join in the community and you'll be able to reach the Member rank within hours!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2018)

I know that I'm probably the one of the biggest repeat offenders for stuff like this (that somehow managed to simultaneously evade posts being taken down somehow, to boot), so I probably don't have much room to speak on the matter, but I do have a question;
Whenever I respond with a gif/image, it tends to be reactionary, and probably 85-90% if the time it is a reaction to an unbelievably stupid/troll/attempted flame/very funny post. In that context, is it seen as slightly more acceptable, as long as it's in relative moderation? Or should I try to limit myself a bit more?


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> It's done to prevent spam.
> Be glad posts for newbies aren't under mod approval.
> 
> Just join in the community and you'll be able to reach the Member rank within hours!



Yeah, because then some guy will start to spampost porn and gore.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Yeah, because then some guy will start to spampost porn and gore.


That happened


dAVID_ said:


> Yeah, because then some guy will start to spampost porn and gore.


I sadly remember that


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2013)

Yes GBAtemp you are annoying me once again! 

This is a reminder to everyone that GBAtemp is not an imageboard it is a discussion forum. There has been an increasing trend that I have been moderating more and more lately of people only replying to posts with an image or a gif. This is not acceptable posting, especially when most of the instances of this tend to be stupid, off topic or flamey and add nothing of value to the thread they are posted in.

So remember, having the entirety of your post consist of an image or gif will result in your post being deleted and may also result in a warn!  

Thanks.


----------



## lordelan (May 10, 2019)

This might not be the most accurate thread to ask for this but I figured it still might fitting enough to avoid creating a new one for it:

Could you add this guy to the gbatemp Smilies? ->


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2019)

What? What the F?
-Johntron.wav

No seriously, I can't understand why it is an issue to reply with GIF's or images.

First at all... if you do not want that to be a normal situation in normal threads, then you must take out the "Meme Box" because it is (in my opinion) a probable cause of this behaviour.

Like... how come users can tear apart other users in political threads, but they can't post a picture as a reply?
Makes no sense to me to be honest.

Wait a second... did I just necrobumped?
I'm just browsing the Site Discussions & Suggestions sub forum. Excuse me.

*OK I just read almost all the comments and now it makes sense...*


----------

